# Uso de condensadores de acople y desacople



## stackhasH (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda bastante básica a mi parecer, pero no por eso menos importante. Se trata de conocer la utilidad del uso de condensadores de acople y desacople en un amplificador con transistor, por ejemplo, en emisor común. Ya conozco para qué sirven estas dos modalidades de poner un condensador, pero desconozco su efecto en este tipo de circuito (y otros, pero eso es otro asunto que podría explicarse al entender esto), o sea, no sé si es para mantener bien polarizado el transistor durante la señal, o separar las señales (con qué fin), o aumentar o disminuir las impedancias de entrada y salida, etc. o bien, para todas las anteriores.

Esa sería mi duda. Y les agradezco de antemano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 3, 2012)

Los capacitores suelen usarse básicamente como puertas que seleccionan entre corrientes contínuas y alternas

Un capacitor se comporta como una puerta cerrada frente a una corriente contínua...no la deja pasar...y se comporta como una puerta abierta frente a corriente alterna...la deja pasar completamente...es como un puente.

Entonces, cuando encontrás un capacitor en el colector de un transistor, y a la salida del transistor sale el audio....significa que el capacitor está bloqueando el paso de la corriente contínua que proviene de la fuente de alimentación y está dejando pasar las señales de audio (alterna)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

También puede estar puesto formando un filtro (de pasa o bloquea)

También puede estar realimentando el circuito de forma de hacerlo oscilar


----------



## stackhasH (Oct 4, 2012)

Y en qué casos se usaría un condensador de desacoplo? Por ejemplo en un transistor como emisor comun, he visto que generalmente lo ponen en entre emisor y masa. Cual es el 9objetivo de eso? Mantener la polarizacion estable o qué?

Gracias por responder tan rapido!


----------



## 1024 (Oct 4, 2012)

stackhasH dijo:


> Y en qué casos se usaría un condensador de desacoplo? Por ejemplo en un transistor como emisor comun, he visto que generalmente lo ponen en entre emisor y masa. Cual es el 9objetivo de eso? Mantener la polarizacion estable o qué?
> 
> Gracias por responder tan rapido!



Hola, al colocar un condensador entre emisor y gnd la ganancia en AC aumenta.


----------



## anymex (Oct 4, 2012)

creo que los vídeos de análisis de esta web te valen http://www.tutoelectro.com/tutoriales/electronica-basica/transistores-bjt/


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 5, 2012)

El condensador electrolitico en paralelo con la resistencia de emisor la bypassea a frecuencias de audio o mayores usando la formula de reactancia que depende de la frecuencia, esto hace que mantenga la polarizacion en continua pero que en alterna se vea como un emisor comun para que la ganancia no se vea afectada para la señal


----------



## stackhasH (Oct 5, 2012)

Esa era la respuesta que quería, muchas gracias!


----------

